# Girls at Play- Women's clinics in Colorado



## Maryfrances (Jun 10, 2011)

I wanted to let everyone know about the beginner and intermediate women's kayaking clinics that we are teaching this month in Colorado for Girls at Play!

This weekend June 11 and 12 we are working through 4 Corners Riversports outfitters in Durango, teaching on the Animas. Saturday is beginner, Sunday is intermediate. 

June 25 we will be teaching in Vail, June 26 in Glenwood Springs. 

We would love for you and/or your friends to join us for an awesome day of instruction, and fun on the water. 

We are having a ton of fun in Colorado and looking forward to an awesome month on the water out here. 

watergirlsatplay.com


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Lindsay will be there Sunday...

meet at 4crs?


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey admin, please pull the plug on the coachpeo bot. 6 posts, all the same. 
Don't click on those sites; high possibility of infection.


----------

